# Atari Modern Classics



## Awdofgum (Sep 17, 2008)

These are some pretty cool boxart covers of today's modern games.


----------



## Akoji (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like the No More Heroes one haha.

Did you make it or you found those?


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 17, 2008)

No I cannot take credit for these..

Source


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG WHERE CAN I DOWNLOADS THE SSBB ROMZ!?!?!?!?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2008)

I like all of them.  The Resident Evil 5 one is my favorite, though.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 18, 2008)

Bioshock is the coolest in my opinion. The Big Daddy looks cool


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=105...p;#entry1405635


----------

